# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Getting off of depakote

## John E

Obviously, any question of this nature should be addressed to a qualified medical professional but since I am curious and not actually on it myself, I will ask you guys 


Has any one weened themselves off of depakote (valproick acid) after long term use? How long did it take and how long did you space it out?

----------


## WRellim

I always thought Depakote was like a marine varnish for boats? (I mean is it inhaled or "huffed" or what???)


Wait... that's Valspar.

----------


## Birdlady

You can check out this website. Use at your own risk though. Getting off of these medications are nearly IMPOSSIBLE.  Supposedly this website details exactly what supplements you need to take to alleviate the withdrawal symptoms.  

http://www.theroadback.org/index.htm
http://www.theroadback.org/benzopretaper.htm

----------


## pacelli

Please be careful.  Go to a doctor if you know someone who is on the stuff & wants to get off of it.  It requires blood tests & a very careful tapering based on the results of those blood tests in order to prevent seizure activity.

----------


## A. Havnes

I've known people who have gone off it before.  This one guy I know got off depakote, risperdal, and several other antipsychotics all at once.  You have wean yourself off slowly, and you shouldn't do it without a doctor's help.  If a psychiatrist won't help you (and they usually won't) find a naturopath.

More and more psychiatrists and psychologists are rejecting the chemical imbalance theory, and thus the medications meant to "correct" the imbalance, so this practice might become more common.  It depends on Big Pharma, actually, so I can't say for certain.

The biggest problem with withdrawing is that the brain is so used to being suppressed that it kind of overloads itself when taken quickly off of such powerful drugs.  This is because the receptors in the brain know that something is being hindered, presumably a chemical, so they grow larger in order to feel more sensitive to the neuroleptic charge.  When drugs are withdrawn abruptly, and the chemicals and impulses are able to flow at a normal rate again, they hit these extra sensitive receptors and can actually worsen the symptoms.  I won't go into the implications, but I'm emphasizing the need to withdraw slowly from these drugs.

For further information about antipsychotics, go here: http://psychrights.org/research/Dige...0yearecord.pdf

----------


## bjb2412

help keep your body in line while you wean off of it and it helps flush the toxin, which is what this drug is.  Good luck!

----------


## Birdlady

Has anyone found a doctor that would help a person get off of antidepressants? I have a family member that needs some help!

Unfortunately they won't follow something online and need a person in a white coat to tell them what to do...

----------

